# Combat Firing with Hand Guns (1944)



## Zoran (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know if this was already posted.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2012)

Great film, thanks.............


----------



## Bikewr (Apr 29, 2012)

'Tis interesting.   I was in the army from '64-67, and as a medic I was issued a .45.  Our "training" was cursory.  A seven-round "familiarization" firing at a blank sillhouette at about seven yards.   Then, about a year later, a "qualification" round with the standard 25-yard pistol target and standard "target" stance and shooting technique.   That was it....

This video is interesting because when the fellow was prone, he was shooting with a decent two-hand grip.  However, at no other time was the second hand employed.  Just was not part of the combat-shooting "vocabulary" then, at least in the military.
When I started my police career in '68, we were shooting two-handed, but it was the "practical police course"; essentially target shooting.


----------



## Zoran (Apr 29, 2012)

Bikewr said:


> 'Tis interesting.   I was in the army from '64-67, and as a medic I was issued a .45.  Our "training" was cursory.  A seven-round "familiarization" firing at a blank sillhouette at about seven yards.   Then, about a year later, a "qualification" round with the standard 25-yard pistol target and standard "target" stance and shooting technique.   That was it....
> 
> This video is interesting because when the fellow was prone, he was shooting with a decent two-hand grip.  However, at no other time was the second hand employed.  Just was not part of the combat-shooting "vocabulary" then, at least in the military.
> When I started my police career in '68, we were shooting two-handed, but it was the "practical police course"; essentially target shooting.



I find it interesting because I had to qualify in point shooting when I first tested for my black belt many years ago. The single handed shooting you mentioned was a part of what we had to do. The founder then, John McSweeney, was an expert in this method and was in the Navy in 1945 and later the army in 1950. I see a lot of similarities to what I was taught in that video.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 30, 2012)

It's an excellent video.  I especially like how the training puts a good emphasis on proper grip, since this is all too easily a source of error in even experienced shooters.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like pretty standard Applegate-ish "Kill or Get Killed" material.  

Not that that's bad, mind you.  There's still a lot of stuff to like in KoGK.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## chinto (May 2, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Looks like pretty standard Applegate-ish "Kill or Get Killed" material.
> 
> Not that that's bad, mind you.  There's still a lot of stuff to like in KoGK.
> 
> ...




Yep strait out of "Kill or get killed"  I was trained as a teen with a pistol by a man who learned the Applegate method in the military during WWII.  its practical and works well as actual combat proved in the second world war.


----------



## mmartist (May 22, 2012)

That training video is great. Do you have any more from where that came ?


----------



## Zoran (May 22, 2012)

mmartist said:


> That training video is great. Do you have any more from where that came ?



I think the channel has some more stuff. Really haven't had a chance to review them.

http://www.youtube.com/WarStories


----------

